# CHI Stories



## Troy Ostapiw/Canada (Aug 28, 2004)

Hi, I am a Canadian Martial artist.  I recently read an article about Dr. MOONEY.

There were some very interesting Points that were made.  I am wondering If anyone has trained with him, and what is his claim to fame.  I read a story about MONNEY"S , So called,.......AMAZING Chi.....What are your thoughts on the subject????????

Thanks


----------

